# New Betta... Genesis Opaque



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Genesis Opaque Double Tails























































:fish:


----------



## hookedonfishtan (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

I love them!!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Those are stunning!

Are they expensive?


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

They cost me about $300


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ok then i can't afford them :lol:


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!

Not exactly the kind you buy without breeding (or showing).


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

300$ wow That seems a bit high....were they shipped from thailand.Very nice looking.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

$150 each isn't out of the ordinary for exceptional bettas. Some can go for much more.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

CaysE said:


> $150 each isn't out of the ordinary for exceptional bettas. Some can go for much more.


I think there's 4 in there, but still $75 for a fish is insane! But hey what do I know, I spend most of my money on "toy planes"!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Holy! How come they are that much?
They are really nice fish by the way.
In my area bettas cost about £3.50 which is like $8


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Oh... I didn't notice the two in the back. 

Absolutely Fish in Clifton, NJ is selling a few high-dollar bettas... unless my memory fails me, I saw one priced at $300.

They also have regular bettas which are around $10.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I belive my opaque's to be exceptional..but they werent $300.The finnage is a bit better then mine though.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice looking fish!!!

What are your deviders made out of??? 

I have 2 pairs coming from Thiland in a month... and i cant wate!!! I need to get everything set up for them


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like its glass.cheaper to use plexi but he may have bought it like that


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

wow beautiful but $300, i would kill myself if they died


----------



## bigsis7 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I hate paying lots of money for fish and then having them die a few monthes later.


----------

